# Convert MOV for YouTube



## rockinaway (Jun 24, 2006)

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I have a 200MB .MOV file and I need to convert it so that I can upload it to YouTube...

Any ideas what I can use?


----------



## rockinaway (Jun 24, 2006)

any help


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Youtube accepts .mov files, but nothing over 100 MB. You need to cut down on your video size. You could either make the video shorter or you could try to convert it to a smaller resolution as that might help with the size of the file.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

@ Coolfreak - YouTube now has 1GB as the size limit :grin:
See here: best formats for uploading
@ rockinaway - just Google one there are heaps out there, for example - just a case of taste and try.
I have used this one with OK results - if you decide to go with this one: download the codec for DivX (3ivx) that they recommend on the site.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

I just googled quick and found another website that said Youtube's limit is 100 MB. Must have been an outdated article, haha.

Thanks for that update zuluclayman.

-Coolfreak


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

The original post was more than a year ago. No need to bring back an old thread.


----------



## dhetzel (Mar 30, 2010)

I recently tried posting a .MOV from my Panasonic DMC-FS3 camera. The upload seemed to go OK, and the file was less than the size limit, but later I got a message that the upload failed in conversion, or something equivalent. Any ideas?


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Was the file still located on the camera when you were trying to upload it? Uploading a file from the camera's directory on the PC may cause issues with transfer. Try moving the file to the desktop or another directory and try again.

-Coolfreak


----------



## dhetzel (Mar 30, 2010)

No, the file had already been copied to my computer. I just mentioned the type of camera in case the detail helped.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Have you tried the upload again? Technology isn't perfect and glitches happen.


----------



## dhetzel (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes, at least 3 attempts with the same result.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Try converting it to a different format and then uploading it.


----------

